# Need beta testers for new outdoor website (you'll get gear 40-70% off)



## Cindi (Nov 27, 2012)

Dosen't look good on an iphone..


----------



## higgs (Nov 28, 2012)

Working on that...definitely looks better on the computer or ipad. Hoping to have the new site up soon. Besides the responsive design issue on iPhone, is Gearpass interesting to you?


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

For whatever reason your website made my work's firewall freak out. Can't access it.


----------



## higgs (Nov 28, 2012)

Weird...can you access it on your phone? Everything appears to be working OK. Feel free to shoot me an email jason [at] gearpass.com if you're interested in signing up. I can send you the fields we need to get you into the beta program and I can manually add you into the system.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> For whatever reason your website made my work's firewall freak out. Can't access it.


My work too. Websense is having a seizure over that site. :laugh:


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

All signed up!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

higgs said:


> Weird...can you access it on your phone? Everything appears to be working OK. Feel free to shoot me an email jason [at] gearpass.com if you're interested in signing up. I can send you the fields we need to get you into the beta program and I can manually add you into the system.


I checked it at home. Looks fine here. Signed up.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Another solution that is not the answer and yet another website that does the same as others before it. When will people learn these sites are all the same and all are worthless.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

higgs said:


> GearPass.com is looking for passionate outdoor gear addicts for our beta test! Here is what you receive:
> 
> Your favorite brands, your size, all 40-70% off! We scour the internet and hand craft a personalized weekly email with all your favorite gear fit for you. It's awesome and free. Use secret code "SNOWBOARD" at the bottom of the page to join the beta program. First chair is leaving soon, will you be on it?
> 
> Interested but have a few questions? Let me know: jason [at] gearpass dot com


you want me to beta test anything you give it to me, i'll test it. there's no way i'd ever pay money to you or anyone _for my services_. if you want people to use shit and take the time to give well-thought-out and cogent reviews that are useful to other consumers - that is performing a service. you can either pay me my rate of $100 and hour for my time or give the gear out for free and you'll get what you get. me paying you? laughable.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

ShredLife said:


> you want me to beta test anything you give it to me, i'll test it. there's no way i'd ever pay money to you or anyone _for my services_. if you want people to use shit and take the time to give well-thought-out and cogent reviews that are useful to other consumers - that is performing a service. you can either pay me my rate of $100 and hour for my time or give the gear out for free and you'll get what you get. me paying you? laughable.



Good point.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> you want me to beta test anything you give it to me, i'll test it. there's no way i'd ever pay money to you or anyone _for my services_. if you want people to use shit and take the time to give well-thought-out and cogent reviews that are useful to other consumers - that is performing a service. you can either pay me my rate of $100 and hour for my time or give the gear out for free and you'll get what you get. me paying you? laughable.


Beta-testing and QA are different things....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I've done gear testing for nearly 10 years in snowboarding. You never EVER and I mean EVER pay a company for your feedback.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

My internet at work will not allow access to your site. Apparently whatever you're doing, massively secured internet connections are not liking it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

NWBoarder said:


> My internet at work will not allow access to your site. Apparently whatever you're doing, massively secured internet connections are not liking it.


Gnargoyle porn.


----------



## higgs (Nov 28, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> you want me to beta test anything you give it to me, i'll test it. there's no way i'd ever pay money to you or anyone _for my services_. if you want people to use shit and take the time to give well-thought-out and cogent reviews that are useful to other consumers - that is performing a service. you can either pay me my rate of $100 and hour for my time or give the gear out for free and you'll get what you get. me paying you? laughable.


Hey ShredLife,

If I didn't explain the site very well, I apologize. The site is not looking for gear testers, but for beta testers of the website. We search sites like Dogfunk for products from the brands you love in your size that are all on sale. The site is free. Feel free to ask me any other questions here or directly jason [at] gearpass dot com


----------



## higgs (Nov 28, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Another solution that is not the answer and yet another website that does the same as others before it. When will people learn these sites are all the same and all are worthless.


Hey Burton Avenger,

What other sites are doing this? Would love to know! Thanks, Jason


----------



## Cindi (Nov 27, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Another solution that is not the answer and yet another website that does the same as others before it. When will people learn these sites are all the same and all are worthless.


This:blink:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Cindi said:


> This:blink:


To be fair to OP, he asked BA for a specific example and hasn't received one yet. While I'm not signing up, I don't know of a website that does what he claims this one will do.


----------



## higgs (Nov 28, 2012)

sabatoa said:


> To be fair to OP, he asked BA for a specific example and hasn't received one yet. While I'm not signing up, I don't know of a website that does what he claims this one will do.


Hey Sabatoa,

Can I ask what's holding you back from signing up. Just want to know if there is anything we can address that would make you feel more comfortable. If it's spam, I can assure you that your shoe size is safe with us ;-)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Thryll, Clymb, etc. etc. It's an aggregation or members only site that gives you discounts while they cut the middle man and run to the companies directly to get a price break. Does nothing at all to realistically help the broken retail segment of the snowboard industry. 

If this thread hadn't posted back to the top I wouldn't have posted this response because it's not memorable like these sites.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

what do we care if it doesn't help the 'broken retail blah blah blah'?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Supra said:


> what do we care if it doesn't help the 'broken retail blah blah blah'?


Shouldn't you be trolling EL before it goes under because the funding dies when the store that started it goes under? Maybe then you'll care about the broken retail segment.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

higgs said:


> Hey Sabatoa,
> 
> Can I ask what's holding you back from signing up. Just want to know if there is anything we can address that would make you feel more comfortable. If it's spam, I can assure you that your shoe size is safe with us ;-)


The main issue is that my work blocks your site. I'm not interested in surfing a site on my phone if I can avoid it.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

thefind.com works well enough and you don't have to sign up


----------



## higgs (Nov 28, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Thryll, Clymb, etc. etc. It's an aggregation or members only site that gives you discounts while they cut the middle man and run to the companies directly to get a price break. Does nothing at all to realistically help the broken retail segment of the snowboard industry.
> 
> If this thread hadn't posted back to the top I wouldn't have posted this response because it's not memorable like these sites.


Curious to hear what you think is broken about the retail segment of the snowboard industry.

Those sites are members only, direct from manufacturer sites. We are not doing that. We are complimentary to current snowboard retailers. Not sure if we're helping to fix it or not, guess it depends on how you define broken.


----------



## higgs (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone who has signed up already, the response has been overwhelming. The beta program will be starting in a couple of weeks so there is still time to join if you're interested. 

Happy New Year everyone! 
- Jason


----------



## higgs (Nov 28, 2012)

FacePlant4Free said:


> thefind.com works well enough and you don't have to sign up


There are definitely some great sites if you're actively looking. We will be surfacing products you might not have been looking for or didn't know were on sale.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

What I liked about this site, that I have yet to see anywhere else, is the ability to pick the sizes you are interested in. Mostly everything on sale clothing wise is Small or XXL so I don't want to be bothered to look a shit unless it fits!


----------

